# Event ID 202 & 208 on Exchange 2007



## R2CS (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post to this site, I hope I can help other people in the future but I'd like to request a little assistance to get me started on this forum.

I am running SBS2008 and I am using the POP3 connector (I know what you are going to say but believe me this is how it needs to be for now)

I get the following errors in the event log everyday although the mailbox seems to change on a daily basis.

Log Name: Microsoft-Windows-Small Business Server/Operational
Source: Windows Small Business Server 2008
Date: 05/01/2011 00:06:36
Event ID: 202
Task Category: Windows SBS POP3 Connector
Level: Error
Keywords: 
User: LOCAL SERVICE
Computer: <server>.<domain>.local
Description:
An error occurred while accessing the mailbox for user '[email protected]' on the POP3 server 'mail.domain.co.uk'. The error code was 0x800ccc90. Verify that the server and account settings are correct, and that the internet connection is functioning properly.

Log Name: Microsoft-Windows-Small Business Server/Operational
Source: Windows Small Business Server 2008
Date: 05/01/2011 00:05:33
Event ID: 208
Task Category: Windows SBS POP3 Connector
Level: Error
Keywords: 
User: LOCAL SERVICE
Computer: <server>.<domain>.local
Description:
The TCP/IP connection with the 'mail.domain.co.uk' server was terminated while trying to access the '[email protected]' mailbox. The cause may be server problems, network problems, a long period of inactivity, a connection time limit, or incorrect connection settings.

I have been looking into this for a long time now and although it doesn't seem to be causing a problem with mail delivery I would like to know what is causing it. I would be grateful if anybody could shed some light on the situation and thank you for your time in advance.

Ric


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Have you tried logging into the POP account through the POP Server to make sure that the username and password you have entered is working correctly?

Dave


----------



## R2CS (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes I have logged into the POP server and it works. The mail is also being received to the Exchange server but with these error messages so the username and passwords are correct.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

How many POP accounts do you have? Have you tried removing them one at a time and re-adding? 

I had a problem recently where I was getting POP errors just because one mailbox was timing out...


Dave


----------



## R2CS (Dec 7, 2010)

There are 8 POP accounts. I have removed them, readded them and changed the host when the domain was transferred. I have even changed the time out duration for the POP connector.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Are you on the latest service pack for Exchange?

Dave


----------

